# anyone near Milan or Verona



## koda (Oct 7, 2010)

hey ya'll,

My name is Dakota. Im 20 and im an au pair here in italy. Im looking to meet some new friends around Milan or Verona, or if you have any ideas of awesome things that I could do. Halloween is coming up and I would like to go out and do somthing fun for that so if you have any places on your mind let me know. 

Thanks,  
Dakota


----------

